# HOK KBC vs. UK



## GettinHiC (Oct 5, 2005)

I read that the Kandy Base Coat (KBC) is easier/more foregiving than the Urethane Kandy (UK) in terms of touch ups/errors.


What are the major differences? Does the KBC still require a base coat or can you use it as the KBC as the name implies? Will it achieve the same color? 

Have never painted before...and the UK scares me!! (wasting all that money with major problems that are not easily fixable) 

Just seeing if KBC is another option for me.

Thanks


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

kbc is a basecoat that mimics a true kandy, the base will affect the final color. easier to shoot, easier to touch up and cheaper..... 


uk is the real deal


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

KBC has a blend of pearls & Pigments in it to give it better coverage properties..............


UK is a straight transparent / no additive finish ..............


Kbc does not require a hardener like the UK does , 


I dont feel that its as easy to touch up as Hotstuff says -- Its a pearl ........ I feel that they are BOTH tricky to touch up (It can be done however) 


As far as being a real kandy - It is transparent , You will see underlining graffix when applied over ..........


--- The best thing i can tell you is to get a can of both & see for yourself.................................. Check out the contents ..... If you added some pearly pigments to a UK - You would have a basic KBC that requires hardener.........................................

basically .......


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 22 2008, 07:59 PM~9758247
> *kbc is a basecoat that mimics a true kandy, the base will affect the final color. easier to shoot, easier to touch up and cheaper.....
> uk is the real deal
> *


thats whats up, dont fake the funk :biggrin:


----------



## streetplayer (Aug 30, 2007)

u cant see patterns through kbc its not transparent like a candy!!!!!!


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^Bullshit............................................


You most certainly can


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 25 2008, 12:03 AM~9778144
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^Bullshit............................................
> You most certainly can
> *


I second that. KBC is transparent but not as transparent as a UK.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

x3.....in the chip book it is showing it over 2 different colors of base. like night and day.....


----------



## GettinHiC (Oct 5, 2005)

Do you need a basecoat when spraying KBC? Or can you spray over primer?

If you need a basecoat, what's the point having KBC?


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

USE a base !!!!!!!!!!!


You can alter the colors by applying it over different bases.........


I like to blend silver & gold bases before I shoot a KBC or a UK sometimes............


Silvers bring out the brightness & the Golds bring out the Warmth !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

KBC ROOTBEER OVER ORION SILVER...


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

kbc cobalt blue over silver koseal


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

UK Brandywine over Orion Silver


----------



## GettinHiC (Oct 5, 2005)

OK. So the KBC isn't as transparent as the UK and it will also require a basecoat. 

"They feature low build, fewer coats, are easy to apply, and touchups are easier than ever. Available in the same great colors as our regular kandys."

So, basically, you need less coats with KBC since it isn't as transparent as true Kandy which will add more pigment, but it still gives you the color very close to your required color after spraying more coats of the UK.

So, if you wanted Orientale Blue, you still need Orion Silver with less coats of KBC than you would with regular UK--and still have a very similar finish. If you made a mistake somewhere, touch up means less spraying. 

One more question--since I don't have the chip book, if wanted the color to be Galaxy Gray, would I still need Orion Silver as the base?


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

You have the concept of it .......... 

With a full all out UK - You need to spray anywhere from 4 to 6 coats of candy ..........

With KBC - You only need 2 to 3 full wet coats .......... Depending on your spray technique.........


** Look at the inderside of the KBC lid & you will be able to see the additives they put in there to make it cover better .................. Its just enough to keep it transparent - But you can see the pearls & that......


----------

